# Camping Clubs/Resort Membership?



## rpc625 (May 22, 2002)

Any Pro & Cons on Campground Membership Clubs like Coast-to-Coast?

Are the worth it?  Any feedback would be appreciated !

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## C Nash (May 22, 2002)

Camping Clubs/Resort Membership?

Bob, worth it, only if you use them.  Had a friend that paid 6000 and never used his. In his case not worth anything to him.  If you fulltime I would think it would pay for itself if you purchased one of the resales.  Most I have visted were great campgrounds but, generally off the beaten trail. If you are traveling and staying one night at the time this can be a problem. Be sure and check what would happen if the campground folded. Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## BarneyS (May 26, 2002)

Camping Clubs/Resort Membership?

Hi Bob,
We have been members of C2C and RPI for about 4 or 5 years.  We use the membership quite a lot as we travel.  Most of the campgrounds are very nice with many amenities and we have never been refused entry even though we normally do not make reservations.  You do not have to pay the "big bucks" to join.  You have to have a home park that you join but you can purchase a resale membership at very reasonable cost (under $300.) Then you only have to pay yearly maintainence fees (some free and some as low as $35 and some as high as $500 - depending on the park) and your C2C dues.
A good place to look for a used or resale membership is Campground Membership Outlet.  1-800-272-0401.  This is where we got ours.  You can also look in the back of Trailer Life Magazine for other resale places. As Chelse said, you must use them to make them pay, BUT also, you do not have to pay the large amounts of money that some ask for the memberships.  It has worked out well for us.
Hope this helps you a bit and good luck.
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI


----------



## rpc625 (May 28, 2002)

Camping Clubs/Resort Membership?

Thanks for the info.  Would you know how good this membership is and the cost?

Coast to Coast Resorts (CCR):
The CCR membership is for RV travelers who would like the added option of rental units in addition to RV hookups. CCR membership gives you the following: 
All CCC benefits, plus two visits of up to seven nights per visit at participating Coast to Coast resorts who have rental accommodations.


----------



## BarneyS (May 28, 2002)

Camping Clubs/Resort Membership?

Bob,  We have only purchased the regular CCC membership.  This allows you to stay 7 nights, two times per year, with a 30 day out period, at each resort.  To us, it was not worth the additional expense for the Deluxe membership.  Besides, we would never use the rental units.
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI

Edited by - bsmith0337 on May 28 2002  3:57:55 PM


----------



## rpc625 (Jun 4, 2002)

Camping Clubs/Resort Membership?

I've decided to go with Passport America.  I feel it will be best suited for our style of camping.  I'll let you know how we make out!
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Lviars50 (Jul 30, 2002)

Camping Clubs/Resort Membership?

We purchased our memberships in TTNLTR,C2C,ARO from Campground Memberships 1-800-722-0686 ( HAL )great people to work with love my memberships  saved me lots of money.Also we purchased Passport America and its work out great for us saved lots of money using it.If u plan on rving a lot r fulltiming   i feel like it will save u lots of money and b well worth checking into.Hope this helps but different strokes for different folks.


----------

